# Sail Boat Rentals on Kauai



## mjm1 (Sep 12, 2010)

We will be staying in our timeshare in Princeville in mid-October and my brother and sister-in-law will be with us.  My brother is certified to operate a sail boat, so we are thinking of renting a sail boat for half a day or so.  Does anyone have experience with renting a sail boat on Kauai and recommendations on where to go?  Any other suggestions would be helpful as well.  Thanks.


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmm.   
I'm scratching my head.  I'm trying to remember if I've EVER seen any kind of personal-sized (not commercial catamaran) sailboat ever off Kauai.   I don't think I have.  Kitesurfers, yes.  Sailboats.  No.
_*You might want to post this on the Kauai forum at *_www.tripadvisor.com *and for sure you'll get an answer there.*
Have you been to Kauai before?
Kauai is kind of in the middle of "open water".  Not like Maui which has nearby islands and shallower waters in between the islands.   Nor like Oahu with the nice big Kaneohe Bay.  The water is deep and tends to be rough and boy if anything went wrong, the next stop is either New Zealand, Alaska, or California.  I don't think I'd have the balls to try it, though I have sailed myself and my kids off the Riviera Maya.
And in October you MIGHT be hitting the big waves starting on the North Shore.   
The thought scares the pants off me!  (But if you have someone that is accustomed to captaining a sailboat in the rough Pacific waters off the West Coast, then maybe.....?)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2010)

I have seen personal catamarans in Kalapaki Bay, which is a big enclosed bay in front of the Marriott, but no small sail boats.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 21, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> I'm scratching my head.  I'm trying to remember if I've EVER seen any kind of personal-sized (not commercial catamaran) sailboat ever off Kauai.   I don't think I have.  Kitesurfers, yes.  Sailboats.  No.
> _*You might want to post this on the Kauai forum at *_www.tripadvisor.com *and for sure you'll get an answer there.*
> Have you been to Kauai before?
> ...



Thanks for your insights.  I had to laugh when I read your comments.  As it turns out, my brother can't make it so we won't be trying this venture.  We have been to Kauai and you are right.  The water is a lot different than around the other islands.  So, we will take a safer route and do something with a company or stay on land other than snorkeling and body boarding.  Thanks again.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 21, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> So, we will take a safer route and do something with a company or stay on land other than snorkeling and body boarding.  Thanks again.




http://www.napali.com/kauai_sailing/

The Napali dinner cruise is worth every minute, and every cent.  I've done it twice, and I'll do it again.  Highly recommended.

Dave


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave.  We will check that out.


----------

